
PortMiami high-speed rail will connect cruise passengers to Orlando - Keverw
https://www.wftv.com/news/local/portmiami-high-speed-rail-will-connect-cruise-passengers-to-orlando/1003205322
======
goohex
[https://www.npr.org/2018/08/17/639520111/florida-gov-rick-
sc...](https://www.npr.org/2018/08/17/639520111/florida-gov-rick-scott-has-
convoluted-ties-to-rail-company-whose-project-he-supp)

~~~
Keverw
Interesting, wonder if that's how they are up and running faster then. I was
wondering since I know California has their huge rail project, but missing
deadlines and might even have to payback federal funds.

Was also reading Miami has a trolly, the MetroMover and also one of the talk
walkable areas. Kinda didn't realize they were that invested in public
transport but I guess it is a huge tourist area. Plus also a top walkable city
too, however I know other parts of FL is very bad for walkability, was reading
that Broward County for example issued hundreds of erroneously jaywalking
tickets and also infrastructure for pedestrians were poorly built, such as
lacking sidewalks.

Seems like Broward County is one of the most mismanaged parts of FL. Was just
curious and looking on the website and if you want to dispute a ticket without
showing up, you have to purchase a form "Affidavit of Defense" and then the
site to download it says "IMPORTANT NOTICE: All Report and Form Downloads are
compressed in a file with an “exe” extension and are available for download
within 7 days. If you are not using a Windows Operating System you may not be
able to complete the download process or access the contents in the download
file."... Wow seems so outdated, have to download a exe? Why not just offer
PDFs... I guess Mac users are screwed unless they run a VM. I wonder if
library computers would even let you do that, since some block running your
own programs. Also seems horrible they charge for digital forms which should
be free and cost literally nothing to offer for a download. Wonder if other
parts of the US is this backwards.

One of the things I want when I move, walkable would be nice. I think people
would be much more healthier if didn't drive everywhere, and then of course
it's warm there. Hurricanes is a worry though but does seem like a great area.
But it seems like my mind of where I want to move changes a bunch over the
years... Seems like like no place is perfect though, part of me dreams of
being a nomad traveling full time earning money passively from investments or
owning a business managing it remotely.

